# 96FS Issue's



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Finally took my 96FS to the range for the first time earlier today. Had some 165 and 180gr Winchester FMJ's from Walmart, put out 30 rounds of each. It was possibly the worst shooting experience I've ever had; two main problems arose.

1) I had 4 misfires, two of the 165's and two of the 180's. I took a look at the casings and primers on the misfires and it seems like the firing pin didn't strike the primer hard enough to set off the round. I rechambered every misfire and they all fired fine the second try. I have no idea why this happened, it's pretty disappointing to have 4 misfires out of 60.

2) The gun is slow to chamber the next round after firing. After a round is fired and I realign the sights, the action is still just closing and chambering the next round, it's almost like watching a gun fire in slow motion. It's not a smooth and crisp ejection and chambering like it ought to be. I didn't try to do double taps or rapid shooting, but I suspect that I would be unable to with this issue.

Needless to say, I'm very disappointed. I thought that since this gun was kept by an officer and certainly broken in, it would be in fine working order. This gun certainly wouldn't be even near adequate for self defense.

I suspect the second issue may be corrected with some oil on the slide and frame, because as I sit here and rack the slide back and forth it is slow to return to the cocked position just like as if I was firing it. I still however am at a loss for how to fix the first problem.

Any help would be much appreciated,
Marcus


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Beretta 92SF issues*

Marcus 99,
First of all replace the mainspring and the recoil spring. A lot of officers have tried to make the original mainspring into a "D" spring by simply shortning and you have no idea how many rounds have been through it and how it was kept. 
I use Machinegunner's lube for the rails and the falling block under the barrel. While you're at it make sure that the falling block is lubricated as well as it is the lockup mechanism for your weapon. Make sure the pin moves freely and easily that actuates the falling block. The weapon is a genuinly good handgun. I trust mine with my life every day and have put over 7,400 rounds through it to date without a single malfunction. WWB ammo is generally very good ammo and very consistant, I've shot a ton of it without issue. Make sure the slide moves freely and easily unloaded and the action is quick and crisp once you have replaced the springs. http://www.olhasso.com/PS/ is a great parts source today's notice advises that he now has in stock Elite II hammers, D springs, locking blocks, he has recoil springs as well. Go to http://www.beretta92fs.com/ for great video instruction on the weapon to R&R just about anything. Let us know how you come out. I've used the weapon in the 96 version as well as the 92 for years without any single failure, I hope this helps you with your issues.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Scratch,

I lubed up the frame, action, barrel, recoil spring and even stripped down the mag and lubed that up too (15rd Mecgar). Seems to have corrected the second problem, although I won't know for sure until the next time I shoot it.

I'm gonna hold off on replacing the springs until I speak with the dealer I got it from. I wanna see what kind of "warranty", or lack thereof he's gonna offer me on this gun for fixing the firing pin issue. This is my first used gun so I'm not sure what the general rule of thumb is for a pistol with a problem and what the dealer is supposed to offer; It wasn't sold to me as a "scrap" gun and he did ensure me that it worked.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you clean the gun well before you shot it? There might be some old dirty gunked up lube in and around the firing pin and spring that is taking some of the energy from the hammer. A bit of cleaning solvent might help loosen things up.

If you take off the slide and push on the back of the firing pin, does it seem to move freely and then snap back to the return position crisply when released?


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Did you clean the gun well before you shot it? There might be some old dirty gunked up lube in and around the firing pin and spring that is taking some of the energy from the hammer. A bit of cleaning solvent might help loosen things up.
> 
> If you take off the slide and push on the back of the firing pin, does it seem to move freely and then snap back to the return position crisply when released?


I did clean it thoroughly before I took it to the range, but I did neglect to oil it down.

Regarding the firing pin, I have the slide off but I'm not certain where you want me to press down. I know you said the back of the firing pin, but I'm not sure if I see the back of it. I'm not familiar with the gun so I'm thinking if I could further dissemble the housing where the firing pin and spring are, I could clean it out. Not sure how to do that though.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Remove the slide
remove the recoil spring fom slide
remove the barrel
put safty on fire
push safty pertrusion which is lined up with firing pin { back of slide} push with cartridge or tool, you won't be able to get your finger in there
watch fireing pin hole up front { should push easily}


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Firing pin freedom of movement*

Look at the rear of the slide and you will see a round end of the firing pin in the rotating safety/decocker block. To make sure you see this easily, you may move the safety/decocker to the "on/down" position and you will notice the firing pin end is moved up and out of position to strike it with the hammer. When using a pin to move the firing pin forward you will note that you can only move it around .125" as the firing pin block engages with the safety/decocker in the "off/up" position. You can manipulate the bottom of the firing pin block to allow full travel from under the slide. Also verify that when you release the firing pin after overriding the safety block that the accumulated gunk does not prevent the pin from returning to it's fully rearward position. If for some reason it becomes locked in the protruding position you are going to have a ''very" unpleasant result if you insert the magazine and release the slide, it will discharge with the pin protruding. Use caution with any firearm and remember they are "always loaded". Good luck and stay safe!!


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm back at college but spring break is next week so I'll be home this thursday and you can bet I'll be stripping that assembly down. I'll report back then. No money to go to cancun with this economy


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not convinced there's anything wrong with the firing pin yet. A weak mainspring is most likely the culprit for two reasons. The first being your witnessing the slide moving really slow. The second is the presumed seating of the cartridge i.e. what would be causing the "misfires." I'm willing to bet rounds coming out of the magazine end up in front of the extractor hook and because the slide is moving slowly, there's not enough forward force to make the extractor hook get around and latch onto the case rim. This means the firing pin is sitting about a millimeter behind where it should be. This also means the slide is not fully forward, and this can lead to another slew of issues.

Sure, some of it might be lubrication and wear, but I'd be willing to bet a new spring will clear up all of your problems. You can get a competition grade springs from Wolff for pocket change + shipping; it's well worth the investment if you ask me.

Recoil Springs 
For use in: 
Beretta 92 Series 9mm - Full Size 
Beretta 96 Series .40 S&W - Full Size

Reduced Power...: 9, 10, 11 and 12 Lb. 
Factory Standard.: 13 Lb. 
Extra Power.........: 14, 15, 16, 18 and 20 Lb. 
Above recoil springs - Stock No. 406xx.....$ 7.89 ea

http://gunsprings.com/SemiAuto/BerettaNF.html#Recoil92Full

I'd grab one standard and one extra power just in case.


----------



## Superninjafps (Feb 20, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> I'm not convinced there's anything wrong with the firing pin yet. A weak mainspring is most likely the culprit for two reasons. The first being your witnessing the slide moving really slow. The second is the presumed seating of the cartridge i.e. what would be causing the "misfires." I'm willing to bet rounds coming out of the magazine end up in front of the extractor hook and because the slide is moving slowly, there's not enough forward force to make the extractor hook get around and latch onto the case rim. This means the firing pin is sitting about a millimeter behind where it should be. This also means the slide is not fully forward, and this can lead to another slew of issues.
> 
> Sure, some of it might be lubrication and wear, but I'd be willing to bet a new spring will clear up all of your problems. You can get a competition grade springs from Wolff for pocket change + shipping; it's well worth the investment if you ask me.
> 
> ...


I purchased all the wolf spring kits for my FS she shoots like brand new again and even better with the aftermarket hammer springs


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

You guys bring up some valid points. I think it probably would be a good idea to replace the springs on the pistol. I suppose that after 10 years of this pistol being using by an officer they probably got worn down. I'm thinking of ordering a Recoil Spring and Firing Pin Spring. Are there any other springs you guys recommend I replace? And what's the difference between a 13 pound and 15 pound spring?

Thanks

EDIT: I ordered the Wolff spring set for $19. For now I'd just like to replace the springs and get used to the gun before I start adjusting the trigger and recoil springs. I'll let ya know how I make out with replacing those springs, lol, I bet I'll have at least one problem.


----------

